# Please have a look at my painting ANY comments will be appriciated



## eeshan

I am only 16 and am looking to sell these painting's and i would appriciate all feedback


----------



## Wildest Heart

It looks great, even at that angle lol. Is it on a stretched canvas? love the way you took it around the edges


----------



## eeshan

yes it is on a stretched canvas. thanks for the comment appriciate it.


----------



## PencilMeIn

I love your style and the bold colors! You have a lot of talent. Keep it up!


----------



## eeshan

Thanks  does anyone have any price ideas for the painting because i want to put it up for sale?


----------



## scairyclairy

These are amazing you definately have talent! usually the price of a painting goes on $1,00 per sqaure inch, my paintings are uaually 24x24 and these bring in around $400
It also depends on the complexity of the painting.


----------



## scairyclairy

What size is your painting BTW


----------



## eeshan

Its 24x20, i want to sell it but dont know how to sell it?


----------



## PencilMeIn

Craft shows are always a good way to put your work out there. You'd buy space for a booth and be able to display several of your works.


----------



## CMYKgal

Also there's art on Ebay and I think on Etsy, since Etsy is for handmade stuff, and there are probably websites that are just for selling art pieces. (Can you tell I'm still in the process of investigating all this?  )


----------



## karaann07

Holy crap, you're only 16??!! Your work is amazing!! I actually have quite a bit of luck selling things on my local craigslist. I sell different crafts, but my point is that you can try your hand locally for free- it certainly doesn't hurt to see what the response is!


----------



## olivia688

this really looks beautiful! nice art creation!


----------



## jeremy johnson ink

i like the work do you start with a projected image?


----------



## Buck

The horse is great. If you want to your work you should find a gallery that will represent you. Get a show. Even if you get representation at a coffee shop or diner people will be seeing it every day. Start a website or a blog. Get people to look at your work. Eventually they will sell if you get them seen by the right people. If you have money pay an art consultant. A consultant will know the right people and may be able to connect you with people who sell the kind of art that you create.


----------

